# TMI : spotting after BM (sad update) (UPDATE #2!)



## grenouille

Pretty much everytime I have a BM, I have some pink spotting. 

At around 5 weeks it was only brown spotting a few hours after BM.. but now it's pink, right after BM, and it seems like there's more everytime even though it stops right away.

I haven't seen my doctor yet and he's on holiday for the next two weeks. I've read on forums that spotting after BM is common... but I'd feel better having professionnal advice.

Do you think it's worth going to the ER just for that, knowing I'll probably have to wait there all day? It's really my only option here if I want to see a doctor right now. I won't see mine until sept 8.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

You may have Hemorrhoids. I remember when I was pregnant with my second daughter I was in the ER for excessive vomiting and I heard one of the nurses talking to a patient over the phone about bleeding after a BM. She said that's what it was but if it got heavy to go into the ER.


----------



## grenouille

trulybl3ssed said:


> You may have Hemorrhoids. I remember when I was pregnant with my second daughter I was in the ER for excessive vomiting and I heard one of the nurses talking to a patient over the phone about bleeding after a BM. She said that's what it was but if it got heavy to go into the ER.

Really?? I never had hemorrhoids but the spotting is definately from my vagina...


----------



## Maidenet

I just had this! And it was definatly from my vagina too. Not a lot just a little then normal white discharge xx


----------



## grenouille

I phoned the telecare line we have here, described my symptoms and their advice was to see a doctor within the next 24 h. I decided to go to the ER. They did some blood test and I'll have the results tomorrow. They also scheduled an ultrasound for tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. The doctor wasn't too worried, but it's just to make sure.

I'm so nervous... at the same time I'm happy I get to have an ultrasound now, but I really hope it will all be good news...


----------



## trulybl3ssed

grenouille said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> You may have Hemorrhoids. I remember when I was pregnant with my second daughter I was in the ER for excessive vomiting and I heard one of the nurses talking to a patient over the phone about bleeding after a BM. She said that's what it was but if it got heavy to go into the ER.
> 
> Really?? I never had hemorrhoids but the spotting is definately from my vagina...Click to expand...

Ohh, I misunderstood. So, you're spotting from the front AFTER you have a BM?? That I'm not too sure about. I would phone your doctor and ask him/her about that. It could just be some pressure but I would definitely check that out.


----------



## hearthappy

I had this. My spotting was brown, pink and red all after BM! Turns out I had a little tear that you could see on the ultrasound...straining made it come out a little. But baby was fine, we even saw a heartbeat at 5w5d. My spotting lasted about a week, but only once or twice a day and only when wiping. I am glad you are getting it checked out. Keep us posted!


----------



## JadeEmChar

I had this with my second pregnancy and this one too...I slightly worry about it but its never accompanied by pain or heavy bleeding so i leave it till it dies down. Its frustrating and i hate it :(


----------



## Maidenet

Let us no what they say xx


----------



## grenouille

So I ended up going to the ER on sunday. They scheduled an ultrasound monday morning. The doctor wasn't too worried but it was just to make sure.

I was supposed to be 8 weeks and 3 days but the from the ultrasound it looked like I was 6 weeks and 6 days :( And they couldn't find the heartbeat :( I know 6-7 weeks is early for heartbeat but the numbers just don't make sense to me. I had a very strong BFP on july 21st... If I'm really just 7 weeks it seems impossible I would have had a BFP so soon after conception.

I went back today to do some blood test, there's still a slight chance it could be alive but I have big doubts :( I should know the results in 2 days.

The weird thing is I had really bad nausea all of last week, I even vomited once (and at another point before that). If I really miscarried a week and a half ago, I don't know how to explain the nausea... I've also been really tired, having to take naps every day. And my boobs are still a bit sore.

This will be my second miscarriage. I'm so sad... I'll be even more scared next time.


----------



## kgriffin

FX for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

I hope everything is all right :hugs: x


----------



## Xpecta

Oh goodness! I hope everything is alright! I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## plastic

Good luck I hope everything turns out and that you just have a little bubba in there who doesn't want to get to big so that you have a nice easy labor FX


----------



## megangrohl

If you did happen to MC last week, and I really hope this isnt the case, the reason why you would still have nausea and pg symptoms is because the tissue is still inside of you. Thats what happened to me. I had an empty sac but levels continued to rise so tests still showed + result. I didnt really have any symptoms from the beginning though. I had to get it taken out. I am not trying to scare you, just explain to you the reason why, if you did MC, your symptoms would still be there.

I really hope they can give you some good news tomorrow. Let us know how it goes, fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

So sorry you have to go through this, I hope you get some good news tomorrow. Fx'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## grenouille

Thanks everyone.

I'll only have the results thursday, not tomorrow. I'm in a small town and they have to ship the blood tests out of town. It's such a long wait...

I really don't expect good news. The doctor said it was most likely a MC, but we have to be a 100% sure before they do a d&c.

I had a feeling this time it was going to work. Now I've lost all hope :(


----------



## megangrohl

grenouille said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I'll only have the results thursday, not tomorrow. I'm in a small town and they have to ship the blood tests out of town. It's such a long wait...
> 
> I really don't expect good news. The doctor said it was most likely a MC, but we have to be a 100% sure before they do a d&c.
> 
> I had a feeling this time it was going to work. Now I've lost all hope :(

Awww don't lose hope just yet! It's not over, just try and sit tight and wait for those results. Only 2 more days! I know it sucks and I'm sorry you're going thru this. :hugs:


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

:hugs:so sorry


----------



## jlh213

So sorry - still have my fx for good new! <3


----------



## amberdawn

i hope everything goes well. i will be praying for your little one.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

If you did miscarry, which I hope you didn't, you will still feel pregnancy symptoms because the tissue is still inside you, which triggers off HCG. I'll be praying for you hon.


----------



## grenouille

Sigh... 
and all that time I thought MS was a good sign. 

:(

Still feeling sick... off to bed now.


----------



## Whitbit22

So sorry you have to go through this. I hope everything comes back ok. :hugs:


----------



## grenouille

And thanks again everyone. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Novbaby08

Hope everything was fine and your dates were just off :(
Big :hugs:


----------



## happygal

good luck hun x


----------



## weffi82

Keepin everything crossed for ya, hope its good news!


----------



## Nimoo

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## AngelBunny

I really really hope everything turns out ok for you hun. I just wanted to pop in & say that I had pink & brown spotting after BMs quite a lot in 1st tri. I also got my first bfp at 7dpo and my dates were right. I didn't have an early scan but LO's grow at such different rates & it is sometimes not possible to see a hb early on. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I really hope everything works out for you xo.


----------



## green22

Bless ya, fingers and toes are crossed for you x x x


----------



## chobette

Crossing my fingers for you and hope all turns out well. xx


----------



## lalila0007

praying for you!


----------



## Skadi

6 weeks and 6 days is only about a week behind and the dating isn't exact. It could be off by a few days. Perhaps you just ovulated later or it took longer to implant?

It could be too soon to hear the heartbeat? 

Don't give up yet! Good luck with your results!


----------



## IGL

Thinking of you, hoping you get some good news. x


----------



## fuzzyduck

fingers crossed for you chick, i hope its good news for you xx


----------



## AllStar

Good luck hun x


----------



## LaineyApr12

I have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## kgriffin

sending you good thoughts today.


----------



## grenouille

Thanks everyone :)

I went to get my results today... I was expecting the worst (even though I still have pregnancy symptoms).

I was told that my HGC levels increased! However they didn't double, but since they are pretty high the doctor explained that I could be close to reaching my plateau. (I had no idea the hormones stopped rising..!)

He's sending me for another ultrasound tuesday. Because the baby didn't measure what it should if I was really 9 weeks tomorrow, there could be a problem with its development, so it might end with a miscarriage anyway. Or maybe the ultrasound wasn't accurate. There's no way to know for sure right now.

So... even though it's not looking really good, there's still a little bit of hope..


----------



## Cryssie11

FX for you! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## The Alchemist

grenouille said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> I went to get my results today... I was expecting the worst (even though I still have pregnancy syndroms).
> 
> I was told that my HGC levels increased! However they didn't double, but since they are pretty high the doctor explained that I could be close to reaching my plateau. (I had no idea the hormones stopped rising..!)
> 
> So anyway... he's sending me for another ultrasound tuesday. Because the baby didn't measure what it should if I was really 9 weeks tomorrow, there could be a problem with its development, so it might end with a miscarriage anyway. Or maybe the ultrasound wasn't accurate. There's no way to know for sure right now.
> 
> So... even though it's not looking really good, there's still a little bit of hope..

Hi!

Just to give some light concerning ultrasound: with my first scan (I calculated me to be 6w going 7w, based on my LMP) at the hospital (went in for bleeding as well), they measured me to be 9 weeks pregnant - instead of 7 weeks. 

They made me two more weeks pregnant, which didn't make much sense because my last period was june 22nd. How could I have conceived on the 19th? Highly unlikely, and not to mention, I was on birth control. 

So.....the first scan CAN be incorrect. Not all the time though. Not sure why, I don't know much about ultrasound techs and the equipments.

Anyway, glad your hcg is rising and hope the next scan will show everything to be fine. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

That is great news! I hope all goes well with the second scan!


----------



## AllStar

Aw that's great, good luck and keep us updated. Xx


----------



## SpideyMom

Keep us updated, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good luck!


----------

